# Sell my bike for BMX cruiser???



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

So I have been wanting a 24" BMX for quite some time. I have been contemplating selling my Scott Voltage yz3 and picking up a general lee or something along those lines and upgrading it a bit. 

I like my scott, but the geo isnt really the best for street, and its pretty heavy. I would like something that sits a little lower, (seat tube is like 15" i think). When I bought it I had more trail riding in mind and have shifted over to loving street riding a lot more. 

So....Any suggestions on what I should do, and also what are some other 24" options beside the gl? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

You may be able to get away with a nice smaller brand 24'' and transefer most of those parts over.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

TSC Invisible Man. pricey though.

I personally wouldn't buy a GL then put any money into it... 
24" cruisers are actually kind of rare, well, as far as I've seen, and most will be based around race geometry and weights... not the thing for street. as well as NOT meant for susp. on the front. 








btw, as you can see in my sig., I've got my Eastern 24 frame up for sale w/ a 14mm axled 24" atomlab/eastern rear wheel and a couple of extras. got like a 12 or 13" ST, or something.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

So what would you guys recommend? I want a rigid, just not a 20. They feel too tight for me. I thought something like a g lee would be cool but I dont really know. I just know my bike feels too big and heavy for a street bike.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

why is that seatpost backwards?


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I couldnt get any slant on it when it was the right way. The seat was parallel to the ground and uncomfortable as heck. Looks kinda funny i guess.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i sort of like that bike... maybe keep it for DJ, and save up for a general lee 24 (250$) and keep the scott for DJ and general lee for urban


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

mrbray101 said:


> I couldnt get any slant on it when it was the right way. The seat was parallel to the ground and uncomfortable as heck. Looks kinda funny i guess.


I have the exact same seat post and did the exact same thing.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

what kind of money are you looking at?

anyway as far as 24 specific frames i'd recommend perhaps checking out Union Street Bikes (USB) Molly Maguire [https://www.unionstreetbikes.com/Molly.htm]. Its a really nice 24 incher, as is something like Tonic Fab's Fall Guy [https://www.tonicfab.com/fallguy.htm]. There is also 24 Bicycles tasty Moon [see https://24-bicycles.com]. they are all really really tidy 24er's...

USB Molly:









Tonic Fab Fall Guy:









24 Bicycles Moon:


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

The GT Ruckus UF 24 sells for about $600 and actually rides really nice. Two of the CFR heads have them. One even replacing a Molly, said the toe clearance is better on the GT.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Those are all sweet bikes. I will check some of them out. I want the rigid feel of a bmx. Do any of those sell as completes or jsut frame. My price range would be about a max of 500 right now for everything, thats why i was thinking a bmx frame and building it up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

mrbray101 said:


> I want a rigid, just not a 20. They feel too tight for me.


try more 20"s. I rode one friday that was so too big for me and I am 6'3"...

20"s being too small for anyone is silly.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

With only 500 at hand I'd go BMX then.


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

You can always get a Dk General Lee 24 for about $250 I think. I'd check it out, then have money left for upgrades.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

why not just throw a rigid on your current bike ? that fork cant be light.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah that fork weighs a ton, I may do that. I think I just like getting new bikes lol. Im trying to get rid of my old mtb/commuter for a little extra cash. I dont ride it anymore, even if I am riding a good distance i always pick up the other bike.

What are some recomended 20s to check out. I am not really opposed to them...


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok, I have it halfway figured out, just need a little more help. I want to put a rigid fork on my bike for sure. My current wheelset is QR and the hub isnt convertible to a thru axle.I really like the dmr trailblade fork. 

If I got the 20mm for I guess I would have to get a new wheel for it which will be expensive. Can I get the QR fork and eventually get a new wheel with bolt on, or would it not work with the QR fork? Sorry for the newbish questions. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Check out the Fit Flow, but yea keep your DJ that's what I did. I kept my Kona Stuff for Dj's and I ride my bmx for street. 20 is def the way to go for street, cheep cheep when you break stuff.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mrbray101 said:


> Ok, I have it halfway figured out, just need a little more help. I want to put a rigid fork on my bike for sure. My current wheelset is QR and the hub isnt convertible to a thru axle.I really like the dmr trailblade fork.
> 
> If I got the 20mm for I guess I would have to get a new wheel for it which will be expensive. Can I get the QR fork and eventually get a new wheel with bolt on, or would it not work with the QR fork? Sorry for the newbish questions. Thanks for the help guys.


yeah, with the Tblade 1 fork you can use QR or 10mm bolt-on, or even use a bmx hub if you like, which is pretty trick if you're not running a front disc brake. 
nowadays, a lot of mtb front hubs will be convertible between 20mm thru and 9mm qr axles, but QR sucks.










also, depending on your hubs, you might be able to convert them to solid axle 10mm bolt-on with some basic axles you should be able to pick up at your lbs.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome, thanks Dave. Ill just get the trailblade 1 and stick with my quick release wheels until I can get a bolt on set. Thanks for the help.


----------

